# Monster Buck!



## Arnybpt_archer (Apr 26, 2015)

Well it has been a long season! But I was able tag this Bad Boy! This morning!! He scores 192" Biggest Buck of my life!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

I think you are going to need a bigger wall, congrats.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

now thats a toad, congrats !


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

man what a buck, very nice job sir


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

WOW!!


----------



## eyetime (May 9, 2008)

WTF, any other info ?


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow!you need a hunting partner?:lol:


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

what state did that come from


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Holy smokes. Where was this beast taken?


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Michigan. ?


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

It looks like it has a MI tag on it??


----------



## Arnybpt_archer (Apr 26, 2015)

fishdip said:


> what state did that come from


Michigan


----------



## Arnybpt_archer (Apr 26, 2015)

Yes 


TVCJohn said:


> It looks like it has a MI tag on it??


Yes it sure does!!!


----------



## Arnybpt_archer (Apr 26, 2015)

snortwheeze said:


> Michigan. ?


Yup


----------



## Ol Tom Killa (Jan 16, 2011)

Not sure about the score but definitely a great buck


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow! What county grew that monster?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

If you're around Oakland County ever, I'd love to officially score that monster for you!


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

So lets hear the story that goes along with the pics..


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Thats a SUPER BUCK


----------



## Wayne52 (Oct 31, 2016)

Fantastic Buck!!! I've seen a lot of big ones this year in Kalamazoo county .


----------



## MichMac (Oct 7, 2016)

Good story, incredible buck. As others have said, I'll bet you forgot about being sick awful fast!


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

awesome buck!! I'd still be sitting next to that thing, 3 days later, lol


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Buck of a life time, congrats!


----------



## Arnybpt_archer (Apr 26, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> Buck of a life time, congrats!


Yeah!! I still cannnot believe it! Biggest buck I have seen let alone be lucky enough to harvest!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Arnybpt_archer said:


> Yeah!! I still cannnot believe it! Biggest buck I have seen let alone be lucky enough to harvest!


Just saw the MOOD Big Buck Night West. Nice job man, great buck!


----------



## justdandy (Oct 15, 2010)

Arnybpt_archer said:


> Yeah!! I still cannnot believe it! Biggest buck I have seen let alone be lucky enough to harvest!


Congrats bud!! You are an inspiration to us all!!


----------

